# less than 32" Door size



## ELLEN09US

I know the egress doors shall be not less than 32" bu how about bathroom door or walk-in closet door? 
thank you!


----------



## Rick18071

No size requirement for doors inside a house. Just one exterior door.


----------



## TheCommish

The 32 inch is clear opening requirement, so a 34 inch may meet the requirements


----------



## e hilton

Rick18071 said:


> No size requirement for doors inside a house. Just one exterior door.


Unless the home is being marketed as Accessible.


----------



## ELLEN09US

thank you!


----------



## ADAguy

ELLEN09US said:


> I know the egress doors shall be not less than 32" bu how about bathroom door or walk-in closet door?
> thank you!



 Best practice to do so, also easier to move through.


----------



## MACV

It depends on the code adopted in your jurisdiction.  If its the 2015 IRC, one egress door (usually the front door) must have a "clear width"  of 32" measured from the face of the door at 90 deg. to the wall and the face of the door stop.  That means the minimum front door "size" is 34" as mentioned  earlier.
Other doors are not restricted but in some jurisdictions the IRC is amended.  In Massachusetts doors to habitable rooms must be at least 30" wide and bathrooms at least 28" wide unless they are existing in which case they can be 24" wide.  That's only for one state but its a good guide.


----------



## TheCommish

MACV said:


> It depends on the code adopted in your jurisdiction.  If its the 2015 IRC, one egress door (usually the front door) must have a "clear width"  of 32" measured from the face of the door at 90 deg. to the wall and the face of the door stop.  That means the minimum front door "size" is 34" as mentioned  earlier.
> Other doors are not restricted but in some jurisdictions the IRC is amended.  In Massachusetts doors to habitable rooms must be at least 30" wide and bathrooms at least 28" wide unless they are existing in which case they can be 24" wide.  That's only for one state but its a good guide.



I am in mass and looked a the code before my previous post and in 2015 IRC  with amendments, I did not see any minimum door width except for emergency egress doors,. can you cite chapter and verse so if I am missing something, please?


----------



## MACV

TheCommish said:


> I am in mass and looked a the code before my previous post and in 2015 IRC  with amendments, I did not see any minimum door width except for emergency egress doors,. can you cite chapter and verse so if I am missing something, please?


The amendments to Chapter 3 of the 9th edition add a new subsection R311.2.1 "Interior doors".


----------



## TheCommish

Duh, how I missed this I do not know, I have a note  at 311.2 in my IRC to refer to the amendment
\
thank you


----------



## mark handler

ELLEN09US said:


> I know the egress doors shall be not less than 32" bu how about bathroom door or walk-in closet door?
> thank you!


Los Angles Building code (6304.1)
In residential buildings, every interior door through which *occupants pass* shall have a minimum width of 32”.

The intent is so firefighters, in their gear, can enter the space, that includes bathrooms.


----------



## ADAguy

And it is "good practice" to do so even if not a code minimum.
32" is still tight for in home wheelchair use. 32" is face of door to face of stops too.


----------



## MACV

In MA the 30" and 28" habitable room and bathroom door dimensions are nominal door sizes even though the 32" exit door dimension is a clear dimension measured to the face of the door at 90 degrees.  Just another example of the confusion caused by a long string of uncoordinated revisions.


----------



## TheCommish

but we are a Commonwealth, we are special


----------

